# Lady Paints Weed Murals on Buildings, They Look Very Nice



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2014)

I think this gal has a great idea, I like the way they look!  http://www.boredpanda.com/animated-paintings-of-weeds-slowly-taking-over-the-city-2/


----------



## AprilT (Dec 16, 2014)

Some plant life that are considered weeds are quite lovely, but because of their invasiveness, their tendencies to overtake everything in their path, their not appreciated and for the most part understandably so.  I do agree those paintings are beautiful.  

the beauty of some weeds

https://www.google.com/search?q=flo...e%2520weed  s%2520and%2520flowers.php;473;236[video]https://www.google.com/search?q=flowering+weeds+pictures&sa=X&es_sm=122&b  iw=1024&bih=649&tbm=isch&imgil=VbUm4gA0BEh2KM%253A  %253BP2Vdtcyb2oh1wM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fw  ww.riversresearch.com%25252Fphotography%25252Fjour  nal_files%25252FRoadside%2525252520weeds%252525252  0and%2525252520flowers.php&source=iu&pf=m&fir=VbUm  4gA0BEh2KM%253A%252CP2Vdtcyb2oh1wM%252C_&usg=__84O  lNwYcgAA-1XL2ySG9OY49Vow%3D&ved=0CDUQyjc&ei=SnyQVKnnGMz7Utz  6gMAN#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=VbUm4gA0BEh2KM%253A%3  BP2Vdtcyb2oh1wM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.riversres  earch.com%252Fphotography%252Fjournal_files%252Fpa  ge1_blog_entry5_1.png%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.riv  ersresearch.com%252Fphotography%252Fjournal_files%  252FRoadside%252520weeds%252520and%252520flowers.p  hp%3B473%3B236[/video]


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2014)

Very nice Sea!  I liked the video and the time lapse effects!  A weed by any other name.....


----------

